# Schulterspeck/Speck di Spalla/Shoulder speck



## sc0tty2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Shoulder speck I cut down yesterday.  This is a mangalitsa shoulder with the coppa/neck removed.  Cured for 20 days with some rosemary, allspice, black pepper and garlic.  Smoked on amzns for roughly 50 hours with a mixed hardwood sawdust combined with beech.  Hung to dry for about 3.5 months.


----------



## moikel (Mar 17, 2012)

A thing of beauty, absolutely top shelf.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!!...JJ


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 18, 2012)

I would love to know the recipe for curing. Also what do you used to wrap it. Thumbs Up


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 18, 2012)

Great looking speck.  I could go for some of that right now


----------



## sc0tty2 (Mar 19, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> I would love to know the recipe for curing. Also what do you used to wrap it.




 You can see how I did it at my blog.  The casing is a beef bung I split and sewed around it.  Typically, speck like this is left skin on and not cased.  Since, this piece was skinned, I decided to case it.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you. Bookmarked it. Great stuff!!!


----------

